# Pushkin's IMT update



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am so glad that he is doing better !!! Keeping my fingers crossed for continued improvement for the little guy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So glad the update is a good one! Continued wishes and hopes for more good news!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear Pushkin is doing better and just wanted to let you know that reading your post just gave me this warm feeling inside that you are doing such a marvelous job at caring for your baby! I'm happy you 2 have each other 
Hope everything gets better and better soon soon !!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Lou said:


> I'm so glad to hear Pushkin is doing better and just wanted to let you know that reading your post just gave me this warm feeling inside that you are doing such a marvelous job at caring for your baby! I'm happy you 2 have each other
> Hope everything gets better and better soon soon !!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you Lou! He is such a darling it is impossible not to love him - he's so different from diva Pippin who is sometimes quite challenging -he's just a loving simple clown who is happiest on your lap having a cuddle 

Not that we don't love Pippin heaps - despite her foibles!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

So happy to hear that he s doing better! And it also makes my heart melt to hear how much you love this little guy!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I did not see your post on Pushkin. Swizzle had a scare like this. His blood count was seven. The vet redid it and it was correct. He had several more blood tests and the problem resolved spontaneously with no medication. Each test was a little bit better than the previous one. Now when his blood is tested it is completely normal. I pray the same is true for Pushkin.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

So glad to hear Pushkin is doing better.
Give him lots of kisses from us.
Brandon?Susan



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Good news. Will be thinking of the little sweetie and wishing continued improvement.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> I did not see your post on Pushkin. Swizzle had a scare like this. His blood count was seven. The vet redid it and it was correct. He had several more blood tests and the problem resolved spontaneously with no medication. Each test was a little bit better than the previous one. Now when his blood is tested it is completely normal. I pray the same is true for Pushkin.


Thanks. When he was first diagnosed his count was 5! So we are well up on that and hopefully still going upwards. Then it will be a case of trying to reduce the steroids until he is stable. Long haul but worth it!! So pleased to hear that Swizzle resolved spontaneously - it is information like that which is both reassuring and hopeful when you get a bad diagnosis.

I got loads of advice on the condition from other posters on an earlier thread when we first found the bruising, Trillium in particular had been through all of this too - that's why I love this forum, everyone is so supportive in a crisis!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I pray that Pushkin's condition will resolve itself as well. When my vet first examined his blood not only was his count low but his platelets were skinny and it did not look good. By the third test his level was up slightly but the vet told me not to get my hopes up too much as his platelets still looked bad. By the fourth test his count was in the twenties but his platelets were fat. Evidently that is a very good sign as it is an indicator that the count will continue to rise. My vet was outstanding. She was very communicative even calling me Sunday night to give me updates and she charged me very little for all the blood tests which she did personally. She also showed me all the various ways to check for hemorraging. Gums, eyelids, belly, bruising. She pulled up pictures on her computer to show me exactly what to look for. I was very fortunate as Swizzle never had any of these signs. His count was so low she was surprised that this was the case. I have a friend whose Skipperkee has this. His is controlled with medicine but he has quite a severe case. 70 is a huge improvement. Definitely a good sign.


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

That's brilliant news manxcat. Pushkin couldn't be in a better home. Your Pippin sounds like my toy poodle Toby who I had for 16 years. He could be very challenging(!) but I did love him,hence when he became incontinent at 12 he wore babies nappies for the rest of his life!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Manxcat*: Just catching up on the news about Pushkin, so glad to see things trending the right direction! It's really a miracle he came to be yours, just in time too I think. I don't imagine his former owners would have intervened to help him through his IMT, certainly not in the determined and resourceful way you are. Hope to hear lots more good news updates about the little fellow in the weeks and months to come. (Want to mention I tried to send you a PM, but that function either isn't working, or my computer software is creating a snafu.) Now go hug Puskin with one arm, and Pippin with the other!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

He he! And you're back!!! :wink:

Thanks Chagall's Mom - we're doing the best we can for him, although the credit cards are taking a hit! Thank goodness we insured him before this was diagnosed though!! Not that it would have changed anything, apart from me having to reduce the chocolate bill... Hmmm, that might not have been so bad!

Oh, and hugs being given all round!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

*Bad News*

Had another blood test today and not good news. His platelet count has dropped right back again from 70 to 23.

So double the steroid dose, another blood test in two weeks, then either cyclosporin or chemo.

Think the vet is as upset as we are as he seemed to be doing so well, and we were all hoping that we could start thinking about reducing the steroid intake.

Gutted doesn't quite cover it.

Apparently the only upside is that we caught this before he had a crash and before there was any internal bleeding. So now he is back in cotton wool and try to stop any even minor injuries, bangs, bruising etc. 

This is sooooo hard!! His personality has suffered from the steroids as it is, although he is still a little love, and now he's going to be on twice as much. Our positivity from last month has just gone down the drain and I've definitely got a serious dose of "IT'S NOT FAIR!!!". Will bounce back no doubt, it's just we've had so many animals (cats) that we took on as "end of life" cases and really could have done without it right now. 

Sorry, will stop the pity party now! Trying to find that darned smiley... Oh, here you go


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that. How long has he been on steroids? Hopefully it's just a short relapse. When does he get checked again?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

fuzzymom said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that. How long has he been on steroids? Hopefully it's just a short relapse. When does he get checked again?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks. He's been on steroids for about 7 weeks now, and will have another test hopefully on 30th December. It's actually due on the 25th but someone put a holiday in there!


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear about this manxcat. Please give Pushkin lots of gentle hugs from me,god,sometimes life is so unfair.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Manxcat so glad to hear his levels are going up. Hopefully they will be at goal soon. I know he's in good hands with you. Kisses to your baby.
Susan & Brandon


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear that the poor little guy's count is down ! I was so hoping for improvement. You are entitled to a pity party...and you are right it isn't fair. 

There is a special place in Heaven for wonderful people like you and your husband ! Please give you two babies a kiss from me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Manxcat said:


> This is sooooo hard!! ...
> Sorry, will stop the pity party now! Trying to find that darned smiley... Oh, here you go


 :Cry: You _aren't _having a pity party, you're dealing with a crummy reality anyone would wish to be spared. :sad2: The ups and downs and side effects of the steroids and the "what's to come" are really tough things to contend with. I know you will collect yourself and soldier on. But as you do, please be gentle on yourself. This is a bedevilling disease to battle. When you need reinforcements to prop you up, just log on here. You will find us standing by, wishing and hoping and praying for the best. And rather than looking for one of the smileys, consider going for one of these :drink:.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Rotten news for sure! Can I join your pity party ? I promise to contribute, but only for a limited amount of time.....cuz Pushkin would probably prefer a smile, a happy face, and a walk on your lovely beach! Hoping it all changes to good news in the next month!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thanks - you folk are the best.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry - but you have made such a huge difference to his life already, in such a short time. He doesn't know there is anything wrong - you are carrying the anxiety and grief for both of you. Be kind to yourself, as well as to Pushkin!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

It is early days yet. Swizzle's count was worse when he was tested the second time and the third just remained level but it did resolve itself in time. I can only pray the same thing will happen with you and Pushkin. Meanwhile take a page out of a dog's philosophy and live for each moment. If you need solace do turn here. This is not just a place for cute puppy pictures an the occasional pity party is needed. Whatever happens we are here for you.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am so very sorry - it really is so unfair that you were so kind as to rescue him from neglect and have to immediately deal with this, but thank goodness he is feeling well, and I sure hope that for the most part you can join him in happily enjoying the NOW. His life today is a thousand times better then it would have been without you, so please try to focus on that as much as you can!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> It is early days yet. Swizzle's count was worse when he was tested the second time and the third just remained level but it did resolve itself in time. I can only pray the same thing will happen with you and Pushkin. Meanwhile take a page out of a dog's philosophy and live for each moment. If you need solace do turn here. This is not just a place for cute puppy pictures an the occasional pity party is needed. Whatever happens we are here for you.


Thanks for this - I'm trying to not do the "what if" scenario, which is a bit tough when you work in health care! Too many possibilities known about... I am now focussing on all the positive outcomes I've come across with patients often against the odds and just converting it into doggy-mode! And also yes, trying to live in the moment, but my normal default setting is "worry" so it's a challenge!

But thank you all for the support, I really appreciate it


----------



## plr (Oct 20, 2012)

*Manxcat: * Just catching up on Pushkin's status. Sorry to hear about the results of the last test. As everyone has said, try to not worry and live in the moment. Hugs to Pushkin, Pippin and you. We're here for you.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

fjm said:


> I am so sorry - but you have made such a huge difference to his life already, in such a short time. He doesn't know there is anything wrong - you are carrying the anxiety and grief for both of you. Be kind to yourself, as well as to Pushkin!


Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I was just wondering how Pushkin is doing.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

CT Girl said:


> I was just wondering how Pushkin is doing.


Thanks, he had another blood test on Monday but because of the rubbish one the time before the vets have sent it off to the UK for a specialist lab to check out. 

Was hoping to have the results by now but "someone" put a public holiday in the middle of the week... darn them!

Maybe hear later today, but will update when we do.

Appreciate you asking


----------

